# New "Fat Magic" Story



## Wilson Barbers (Nov 7, 2010)

To let folks know, a new "Fat Magic" story has gotten posted on this site this weekend. It's a magical gain story featuring my favorite publishing company, and it's called "Belle, Book and Kindle." Feedback, as usual, is appreciated.


----------



## assass3 (Nov 7, 2010)

great story. Do you know what happened to beaker?


----------



## Jake (JMJ) (Nov 7, 2010)

Another fine addition to an already impressive library. 

Jake (JMJ)


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Nov 7, 2010)

assass3 said:


> Do you know what happened to Beaker?



Beaker dropped out of the scene after a series of unfriendly comments about his (and several other fanta-sizers') art appeared on one of the other Dim boards. He withdrew much of his WG art from the site - thankfully, letting some pieces for two "Fat Magic" stories remain - though most of his other art can be found cached on other sites, if you look for it.


----------



## assass3 (Nov 7, 2010)

does anyone know of a website where he posted his other works?


----------



## Doobie Keebler (Nov 8, 2010)

Can't wait to read this one, Wilson! Had a broad smile seeing the name of an Ernie Kovacs movie name-checked here. Thank you in advance for a great story!


----------



## Ravens-son (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice return to your older 'Fat Majik' stories with a simple set-up and delivery. Also nice to see your work keeping up with the times (the recession, the Kindle), which gives it an added dimension.

Though I found it a bit short. There was nothing bad about it, but it was just very quick and the gain was done fast with little eating (which is what I always prefer in WG stories).

But it was a good story.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Nov 10, 2010)

Ravens-son said:


> Nice return to your older 'Fat Majik' stories with a simple set-up and delivery. Also nice to see your work keeping up with the times (the recession, the Kindle), which gives it an added dimension.
> 
> Though I found it a bit short. There was nothing bad about it, but it was just very quick and the gain was done fast with little eating (which is what I always prefer in WG stories).
> 
> But it was a good story.



Actually, I was thinking of some of the earlier Fat Majicke stories when I was writing this ("Balloon Lady," for instance) so I was being intentional re: its speed and shortness. Good catch.


----------



## Ravens-son (Nov 10, 2010)

Hunger was the one that came to mind while I was reading it, which featured more eating than just "bam, suddenly she's fat." But I do realize the idea of an art collection would lend itself more towards that style of growth than through extreme eating.


----------



## Hamhock (Aug 13, 2012)

Wilson Barbers said:


> Beaker dropped out of the scene after a series of unfriendly comments about his (and several other fanta-sizers') art appeared on one of the other Dim boards. He withdrew much of his WG art from the site - thankfully, letting some pieces for two "Fat Magic" stories remain - though most of his other art can be found cached on other sites, if you look for it.




We always get those. It's inevitable. Even now. I just had such an exchange with someone on DA.

Has he totally dropped off the radar or is he posting hi work elsewhere?

:doh:


----------

